# Don Sebesky - The Contemporary arranger



## Ashermusic (Feb 1, 2008)

rayinstirling @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> I have to report even at this early stage having the volume for only one full day that Don Sebesky – The Contemporary Arranger is a book everyone composing and arranging should have for reference. I am a poor chart reader but within the first few pages I’m already hearing and seeing how to improve my orchestration technique.
> The UK is not the best place to try and get a copy. I ordered at the end of November and just got it through Amazon. They now report having one copy in stock. This is the 1979 edition which does not include the CD. Fortunately someone in the forum made the tracks available to me in mp3 format (later edition - extra track on synthesizers) and my thanks goes to that friendly member. In fact in one way or another being involved in vi-control has helped me immensely in my quest for personal music satisfaction. I know I’m lucky in being able to please myself instead of being like others, striving to break into the marketplace. Never the less, I continually wish to do better and with this book expect to learn and move on.
> 
> Kind Regards
> ...



Indeed. I latched on to that book 30 years ago ago it was a huge help. It is obviously less "contemporary" now than then but still is relevant.

Sebesky is a great arranger, by all accounts a nice man, and he wrote a great book. Not a bad resume.


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 1, 2008)

Well Jay,
what would be contemporary now.
arranging loops of someone elses recordings for semi-naked gals on video
yeah!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 1, 2008)

rayinstirling @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> Well Jay,
> what would be contemporary now.
> arranging loops of someone elses recordings for semi-naked gals on video
> yeah!



You say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 1, 2008)

LOL

Another book to look at is Sammy Nestico's The Complete Arranger.


----------



## bryla (Feb 1, 2008)

How many books do one have to own about arranging and orchestration? I think they all look great and read lots of great reviews!.... damnit where is my credit card


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 1, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> LOL
> 
> Another book to look at is Sammy Nestico's The Complete Arranger.



Thanks for the info Craig

I found one in stock in the UK (with CD)

Ordered

Ray


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 1, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> rayinstirling @ Fri Feb 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Jay,
> ...



Well flicking through the TV channels, one does have to stop and see what's new :mrgreen:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 1, 2008)

Be aware that while the Nestico book carries basics in orchestration, it has a very heavy jazz lean. the strength in the book is the amount of scores. Score analysis is really where one gets the most out of this treatment IMO. If you are not interested in Jazz and big band I would pass. If you are it is a fantastic resource.


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 2, 2008)

Craig,

I am aware of the jazz connection and I'm very interested in the genre.
Although I don't expect to be a composer of great jazz pieces, I do expect to learn more about the relationship between brass, wind and rhythm section. As with Don Sebesky's book, the detailed look at these relationships... why and what works or doesn't is invaluable. Also timeless! It is a steep learning curve for me where my level of sight reading music over many years has be simply guitar chords. By ear, I can tell pretty much where a tune is going and follow but... the use of bar chords on guitar allows the use of thinking in shapes rather than why the particular chord works. Playing a solo phrase in a particular key, change key... no problem same fingering different fret.
I'm sure many reading this will know what I mean. So no time to ponder the expense of buying these books. Must get stuck in to them and learn!

Regards

Ray


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 2, 2008)

One handy piece of info is all scores are notated as concert pitch so you do not have to transpose for analysis.


----------

